# One more question in sizing



## fet123 (Aug 27, 2006)

I am 145lbs, 5,9 and my shoe size is 11, what would be a nice size board, last time I rented one it was to small and my boot was to wide for the board, some people tell me 159 should be wide enought and long enougth. any coments on this

thanks


----------



## rhm (May 16, 2006)

that depends on the board. some are narrower than others. your size 11 feet may overhang too far on one model, but may not on a different model even if they are the same length boards. the other thing is the angle you like your bindings to be on the board. with your feet straight across the board your feet may overhang. with more angle they won't.like i said in your other post, call the guys who are advertizing the board. it looks like they are some sort of shop that is selling off last years gear. someone there should be able to take your height, weight, shoe size and ability level and come up with a board that will work for you.


----------

